
The Radium Girls - vilda
http://www.messynessychic.com/2015/07/02/the-radium-girls-and-the-generation-that-brushed-its-teeth-with-radioactive-toothepaste/
======
tzs
For those who want more on this, there's a recent book on this subject: "The
Radium Girls: The Dark Story of America's Shining Women" by Kate Moore [1]. I
don't know much about it (just happened to notice it a couple days ago while
looking for something else at Barnes and Noble), but it has good reviews at
Amazon.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Radium-Girls-Story-Americas-
Shining/d...](https://www.amazon.com/Radium-Girls-Story-Americas-
Shining/dp/149264935X/)

------
Tomminn
"But the most baffling part about this story is not the fact that the general
public had no idea that radium was so dangerous, but the fact that some people
most certainly did. And yet, they sat back and watched as everyone around them
was poisoning themselves."

Chilling. And also reminder of how people in the future might look back at
those of us who sit by while our friends and family endorse the limitless
power of alternative medicine.

~~~
mchahn
At least alt-meds do nothing (usually). Radiating people is actively worse.

~~~
Tomminn
Agreed. Still, when people alt-meds are a valid alternative to chemo the net
effect is the same.

------
purplezooey
That web site is awful. It auto-plays obnoxious video ads for pharmaceuticals,
and the mute button does nothing. It also pops up to ask you to sign up for
some mailing list. It seemed to reach a new level of being annoying so I
didn't even get to read the article.

